# FS: cherry shrimps



## fox1996 (Apr 23, 2010)

I've got 50 of them, about half adults. All for $30


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

How many do you have?


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

You have mail


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Pmed...!!!!


----------



## fox1996 (Apr 23, 2010)

Sold, pending pick up.


----------



## fox1996 (Apr 23, 2010)

Shrimps are now available since he couldn't take them now. 
I've got 50 of them, about half adults. All for $30.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

PM has been sent.


----------



## acorn412 (May 4, 2010)

R they sold


----------



## fox1996 (Apr 23, 2010)

yeah, pending pick up.



acorn412 said:


> R they sold


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

great price


----------



## GreenGanja (Apr 27, 2010)

so its sold?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I didn't get a PM so it looks that way.


----------

